
Forget about password managers, use password chameleon - odedlaz
https://oded.ninja/2016/11/17/password-for-every-occasion/
======
smt88
Flagged for being an absolutely terrible idea. This exact same approach was
discussed heavily on another thread, but I can't find it now. It's just a
terrible, low-security, single-point-of-failure version of what KeePass
already does.

> _" THERE’S A FILE THAT STORES MY NON-HASHED PASSWORDS. That’s insane!"_

This isn't true of KeePass. Get your facts straight. You can even encrypt your
KeePass database with any combination of the following keys: text password,
private key, and OS account. I use a text password and private key.

> _THERE’S A CLOUD THAT STORES MY NON-HASHED PASSWORDS_

Also not true if you use KeePass for your database and/or an encrypted cloud
provider, like SpiderOak.

> _Remember one master password – never save it anywhere_

So lose your master password to a keylogger or brute-force attack and have
literally all your passwords stolen? No thanks.

